# Early word on Telfair??



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

what has he looked like so far in training camp?? the only thing i have heard so far was that he looked alittle intimidated on the first day...hopefully he bounced back on the second day...and i also hope he realizes that there is no pressure on him to take over games and in this matter practices with his scoring, all we want from him is amazing pin point passes, court leadership (be a general out there), and tenacious and pestering defense up and down the court


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Accoding to NateBishop, he looked a little intimidated in his first couple of days of practice.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I have heard that he looked short.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> I have heard that he looked short.


Oh, no you din't just go there!


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh yes, he did go there- and, in short, I approve!


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Of course, Telfair was intimidated by Damon Stoudamire's monster D!


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

From O-Live 


This article says he's working pretty hard, and not just resting on his laurels.



> The rookie point guard has made it clear during the first week of training camp that he isn't about to rest on his pedigree, recognition and shoe endorsement contract, which will earn him millions of dollars.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/
well even tho Damon is leaning over,you can clearly see he is 
bigger than Damon..


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

From JJ's glowing linked article, this is the quote that got me to sit up in my chair...

_"The main thing is taking care of my body," Telfair said. "I have to treat my body like a machine. What you put in it is what you'll get out of it."_

The kid knows he's going to sit for much of this year (something I had concerns that he would not handle well), but he sounds like he's recieved some good advice on what it's going to take for him to make it down the line. The competition at guard is so high, it's going to take every day dedication for him to eventually excell. IMO the edge that eating right gives is a big part of maxing out ones abilities. Glad to hear that he's recognised this.

STOMP


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

At the Fan fest/scrimmage, Telfair looked pretty sharp. He took care of the ball real well. When he was on the floor, his team played like a team. Extra passes,cutting, the whole nine. You can see his potential. He was calling plays, hitting the open jumper mostly and cutting in the lane,initiating contact with the bigs and laying the ball in. Very impressive. I see no reason why we should not have taken him where we did in the draft.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*No Clue on Defense*

Stodamire abused Telfair today. He is a nice floor general but has no clue on defense. He was always out of position. Stoudamire was awesome today. Looked like Mighty mouse from Arizona.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

damon really suprised me today on offense, he really did look sharp. i hope he keeps it up.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

An addition on Telfair... Van Exel looked awful today. His knee was probably bothering him. Still makes you wonder. He missed several wide open three's off the front of the rim. Maybe we will see Telfair more than expected if Nick's knee doesn't cooperate.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"Stodamire abused Telfair today. He is a nice floor general but has no clue on defense"

come on now..
You mean to tell me that you are comparing a highschool player
to a college/NBA/seasoned vet ????

Good lord..
Don't you think that is abit unfair ?

I ask you this..
Close your eyes,and think of a very seasoned "vet" in your profession/job..whatever, and now picture the new kid right out of school..first day on the job,or even the first month.

Do they have any thing in common ??
Do they perform at the same level??
My gawd..wouldn't it be very strange if they did??
I think some folks set people up for failure,if they do.

That is simply unrealistic,unfair and impossible to even comprehend.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*A bit harsh.*

I was a bit harsh, but really, Telfair needs to work hard on his defense. Your right, he's a kid, but he has a great feel to his game. It's no wonder his team almost won while he was on the floor. Offensively, he won't take very long, but on defense, like most young players, it's going to take some time.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I think Telfair is gonna be great. I hear you Furball on the D side of the ball, but all he needs to do is become atleast decent, because we have such a nice defensive player like Theo down low that he doesn't have to be 110% on D. Not sayign thats a good thing, but Theo makes this team look great defensivly. Glad to hear that the reports about his shot were false. I knew he could atleast shoot the ball decent.

BFreak.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

No, it's not harsh because that highschool player IS IN the NBA. He'll be going up against NBA point guards when he steps out onto the court. They won't go easy on him just because he's from high school. 

So to judge him against an NBA point guard is tottally fair.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> No, it's not harsh because that highschool player IS IN the NBA. He'll be going up against NBA point guards when he steps out onto the court. They won't go easy on him just because he's from high school.
> 
> So to judge him against an NBA point guard is tottally fair.


Who said Telfair was gonna start this year. I guess that means Livingston aka The Rail Man was a bad pick to, because he can't do a thing against other PG's to huh? Nash even said this guy is gonna take a year to 3 years to be able to seriously contribute. So anything he can do good against Damon or Nick should be positive. This guy is 18, and most likely better than you so get off his back.

BFreak.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"No, it's not harsh because that highschool player IS IN the NBA."

So,with that logic in mind..

A new accountant,plumber,lawyer,nurse that walks through the 
front door on the first day is now suddenly judged against the 
senior members and it would be fair to do,BECAUSE....

he or she is now in the building on the first day???

He hasn't heard one whistle,or heard one cue from the coach
on an NBA court yet. He hasn't had one player in his face that has one mission in his mind : Stop Telfair !
Practice means nothing compared to the first night he steps on court when the lights go up.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

furball
i thought that black did win while bassy AND outlaw where on the floor?
i may be wrong but...
i don't think so.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Telfair was the 13th pick in the NBA draft and he got abused by a guy that many people on this board say sucks.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Telfair was the 13th pick in the NBA draft and he got abused by a guy that many people on this board say sucks.


and this proves.....nothing?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Telfair was the 13th pick in the NBA draft and he got abused by a guy that many people on this board say sucks.


WHo was what? the Number 6 pick in his draft and the Rookie of the Year? Not to mention that he has been a starter in this league for what, 12 years?

tlong do you work for Tylenol?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> and this proves.....nothing?


I am merely stating facts. It is what it is.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> WHo was what? the Number 6 pick in his draft and the Rookie of the Year? Not to mention that he has been a starter in this league for what, 12 years?
> ...


Do you not read this board? Aren't you a mod or at least a contributing member? I would have guessed that you read this board... I have seen countless posts on this board about how bad Damon sucks. If this is true shouldn't we expect a little more from the 13th pick in the draft? Was the goal in drafting Telfair to find a point guard that someday could be as good as Damon?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you not read this board? Aren't you a mod or at least a contributing member? I would have guessed that you read this board... I have seen countless posts on this board about how bad Damon sucks. If this is true shouldn't we expect a little more from the 13th pick in the draft? Was the goal in drafting Telfair to find a point guard that someday could be as good as Damon?


Obviously you don't read the board, cause I have always maintained that Damon is underrated by Blazers fans. 

I wonder how Dwight Howard and Shaun Livingston are doing in their respective camps? Are they lighting it up? How about Darko Milicic, #2 overall last year?

I think all you do is look for fault, which is tiring for the rest of us to read. Heck it's at the point where when i see a post even mentioning Telfair, I know you'll be there to sling mud. It's so predictable, I think I may start responding for you.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's a touch early to be making comclusions on any player. Remember Lebron in the preseason?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> I am merely stating facts. It is what it is.


what you are stating is a fact, yes. In his first public scrimmage, against NBA quality players, Telfair wasn't up to snuff. 

But you name me 1 player who would be drafted this season, who would be.

And I don't need to hear about "Al Jefferson this" or "Al Jefferson that".

like Schilly said, your act is getting very old, and predictable. We get it. Telfair is short. We get it, the blazers should've taken the future of the NBA Al Jefferson (who would've played oooh so many minutes this year). We get it, Telfair sucks and he'll barely be anything above a short bench player who was a waste at the 13th pick. 

Get over it.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Schilly's post was right on !


----------



## The Pup (Jan 25, 2004)

> He was calling plays, hitting the open jumper mostly and cutting in the lane,initiating contact with the bigs and laying the ball in. Very impressive.


I would agree except for the hitting the open jumper part. On his shot chart, he was 0-3 outside of 10 feet. He had a couple nice 360 moves where he created space and hit little 10' jumpers and also finished well at the basket. Outside of the lane though, he drew an 0-fer. 

I like his potential though. If he is in the game, they team is going to have to make a concertate effort to get out and run to maximize his talents. In the half-court, he is going to have the same issues as Damon for at least a while.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Damon is one of the quicker guards... penetration has never been a problem for him against any guards. The fact that Telfair can't guard him right out of the box doesn't bother me too much. In fact... practicing against Damon will ensure he learns how to stop those PGs with quick first steps.


----------



## The Pup (Jan 25, 2004)

> Damon is one of the quicker guards... penetration has never been a problem for him against any guards.


One would think that were true but if it really were the case, Damon should be breaking people down off the dribble and creating havoc in the lane when the 'bigs' have to rotate to him. I don't remember that being the case very often.

Instead, I see Damon dribbling with his back to the basket a lot like he is afraid someone is going to take the ball. Rarely do I see him attack unless it is on the break. I wish he would do it more and maybe Zach, Theo and Miles would get easier looks close to the hoop and DA would get some wide-open kick outs.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't think Damon is a quick penetrator to the basket at all.
He wastes too much time getting in there.

Maybe that's what I really mean..
he doesn't do it well.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Obviously you don't read the board, cause I have always maintained that Damon is underrated by Blazers fans.
> 
> ...


As usual, you and Hap completely miss the point of my posts regarding Telfair. I have *never* said that he sucks. I challenge you to find a post where I have said that. The facts are that he *is* under 6 feet tall and he *is* straight out of high school and he *is* the 13th pick in the draft.

The people I have a problem with are Nash, Patterson, and whomever else was involved in the decision to draft him at #13. You guys don't seem to understand that though. You need to put down your Blazer pom-pom's and view the actions of this organization objectively once in a while.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> As usual, you and Hap completely miss the point of my posts regarding Telfair. I have *never* said that he sucks. I challenge you to find a post where I have said that. The facts are that he *is* under 6 feet tall and he *is* straight out of high school and he *is* the 13th pick in the draft.


I think the comments by Hap were a little tongue in cheek. Meaning, "we get your displeasure with anything positive about Telfair."

What I'm still trying to figure out is, why is being 6' vs being under 6' such a big issue? NBA.com has him at 6' even.. Link
Even if he was under 6', lets say 5'11.5''. Why would that be such a big issue?

Yes, he is also out of HS and the 13th pick. So what? I myself was hoping for a different selection, but oh well. 99.999999% of the draft picks are not guaranteed. Especially at 13.

There are still the Pro Sheed/Bonzi camp, the Anti Sheed/Bonzi camp, the Pro Bob W. camp, the Anti Bob W. camp, etc. They at least spent years with the organization and are debateable.(Although the smart people know it's best they're all gone :grinning: ) Telfair hasn't played one NBA game yet.



> The people I have a problem with are Nash, Patterson, and whomever else was involved in the decision to draft him at #13. You guys don't seem to understand that though. You need to put down your Blazer pom-pom's and view the actions of this organization objectively once in a while.


Agreed.. It's time to be objective of every player, regardless of height.. 



Oh, BTW, Telfair *IS* 6'.. :joke:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> As usual, you and Hap completely miss the point of my posts regarding Telfair. I have *never* said that he sucks. I challenge you to find a post where I have said that. The facts are that he *is* under 6 feet tall and he *is* straight out of high school and he *is* the 13th pick in the draft.
> ...


Again you have disregarded what I have said about Telfair. I maintain that with the current roster there was no player available in the draft that would help the team right away. So th pick was used as a pick for the future. 

I have never said, nor expected him to come in and really even get PT this year or next for that matter.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the comments by Hap were a little tongue in cheek. Meaning, "we get your displeasure with anything positive about Telfair."
> ...


The "So what?" is the fact that no point guard in high school has *ever* successfully made the jump directly to the NBA. Picking this guy at 13 when we could have had him at 22 or 23 was idiotic.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> The "So what?" is the fact that no point guard in high school has *ever* successfully made the jump directly to the NBA. Picking this guy at 13 when we could have had him at 22 or 23 was idiotic.


How about this....No High School Point Guard has ever made the Jump to the NBA .

So citing unavailable data to support your gripe is comleteky invalid.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> How about this....No High School Point Guard has ever made the Jump to the NBA .
> ...


Your post makes no sense. No high school point guard has ever successfully made the jump directly to the NBA. That is a certifiable *fact.*


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> Your post makes no sense. No high school point guard has ever successfully made the jump directly to the NBA. That is a certifiable *fact.*


Isn't that like saying, "No HS player has successfully made the jump directly to the NBA" back in 1975 when Moses Malone did it? If you said it back then, you would be proven wrong.

With Telfair, and being a PG, you're probably right, but only for now. If it's either Telfair or Livingston, or someone else, someone will prove you wrong. It's inevitable. HS players making the jump is getting more and more common. PG just happens to be one of the last positions with HS kids making the jump. That doesn't mean none of them will be successfull.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> Your post makes no sense. No high school point guard has ever successfully made the jump directly to the NBA. That is a certifiable *fact.*


I have to admit that I don't totally follow Schilly's point. That said, tlong, I have to agree that I'm getting tired of your rants against a player (or rather, the people who drafted him, yadda yadda) most of us have yet to see. It feels like there are firsts for high schoolers happening all around us right now: Kobe, KG, James.... Telfair might not be one of those sorts of players but again, Jermaine O'Neal took a few years. Can't we give Telfair (and the guys who drafted him) even a *week* of an NBA season before passing judgement?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Your post makes no sense. No high school point guard has ever successfully made the jump directly to the NBA. That is a certifiable *fact.*


You'd have a lot better point here if you had an example of a high school point guard who tried to make the jump and failed. You don't though, so it really doesn't say anything significant.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Picking this guy at 13 when *we could have had him at 22 or 23* was idiotic.


Telfair being around at 22 or 23 is an opinion. Not a FACT..


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Right, an opinion based on mock drafts which are hardly prophetic.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I don't totally follow Schilly's point. That said, tlong, I have to agree that I'm getting tired of your rants against a player (or rather, the people who drafted him, yadda yadda) most of us have yet to see. It feels like there are firsts for high schoolers happening all around us right now: Kobe, KG, James.... Telfair might not be one of those sorts of players but again, Jermaine O'Neal took a few years. Can't we give Telfair (and the guys who drafted him) even a *week* of an NBA season before passing judgement?


I am passing judgment on the Blazers draft day decisions (not Telfair) and I see nothing wrong with doing so immediately.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> 
> 
> You'd have a lot better point here if you had an example of a high school point guard who tried to make the jump and failed. You don't though, so it really doesn't say anything significant.


That no high school point guard has ever jumped directly to the NBA is *extremely* significant in my opinion.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If they thought they could have had Telfair at 22 or 23 they would have drafted him then. But I doubt he would have made it that far. There were a lot of teams below 22 who wanted to trade up ahead of the Blazers to swipe Telfair.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> 
> 
> Telfair being around at 22 or 23 is an opinion. Not a FACT..


I never said it was a fact, although I strongly believe it.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> I am passing judgment on the Blazers draft day decisions (not Telfair) and I see nothing wrong with doing so immediately.


Then pick on the Blazers, not Sebastian. Your argument has always been based on unsubstatiated opinion, not fact, and your tone has been to degrade Sebastian for multitudes of reasons.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

You have to wonder if he is even a fan.......


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Then pick on the Blazers, not Sebastian. Your argument has always been based on unsubstatiated opinion, not fact, and your tone has been to degrade Sebastian for multitudes of reasons.


I pick on Telfair the #13 draft pick, not on Telfair the person. My argument has more factual basis than anything posted here that praises the pick. The tone of my posts focus on his lack of height (< 6ft), his experience (high school), and his spot in the draft (#13). If that is "multitudes of reasons." then so be it.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> There were a lot of teams below 22 who wanted to trade up ahead of the Blazers to swipe Telfair.


Like who?

We (as a board) have had this discussion before, and it really comes down to the level of risk that the Blazers should have assumed by not picking Bassy at 13... I think they should have taken their chances, and most people on this board do not.

I'm curious, though, if you have information that might change my mind... what teams were trying to trade up to get Telfair? I haven't seen any quotes or specifics about that.

The closest I've seen to anyone saying anything about Telfair was when Utah said that they probably would have kept their pick and selected Telfair at 21 if he were still there... and I wonder if that's true, considering the Jazz have commitments to two young, small, talented PGs already.

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I guess my contention wether the pick was good or bad is it is done and we have Telfair, so essentially as a fan I have hopes that he will pan out into a great player.

BTW wasn't he measured at 6' in barefeet? Hasn't Nate Bishop Whon I have met and is about my eheight (6'1") said he has met Sebastian multiple times and that they are about the same height?

Isn't it conceivable that a HS Senior could be a good player in the NBA regardless of position? I mean weren't all players a HS senior at one point in time? SO the Learning curve is a little different...so what? Yeah you take a bigger gambel, but the bigger gamble can reap greater rewards. At the #13 pick if Telfair only ever is as good as Damon then he is on par for the pick.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I guess my contention wether the pick was good or bad is it is done and we have Telfair, so essentially as a fan I have hopes that he will pan out into a great player.
> 
> BTW wasn't he measured at 6' in barefeet? Hasn't Nate Bishop Whon I have met and is about my eheight (6'1") said he has met Sebastian multiple times and that they are about the same height?
> ...


If you are inclined to gamble, then why not gamble that Telfair will be available at #22?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> If you are inclined to gamble, then why not gamble that Telfair will be available at #22?


Probably because they saw their greater need at the 1, or the players that were on the board they saw as having less potential.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> I pick on Telfair the #13 draft pick, not on Telfair the person.


I'm calling bull**** here. You've constantly made disparaging remarks about Telfair being short.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I don't totally follow Schilly's point.


My point is to say that none has done it succfessfully is an inacurate spin, since none has ever done it at all, the *successfully* aspect of his statement makes it inaccurate and false, as it could as easily be said that "no HS PG has made the jump *Unsuccessfully*"

WHat he is doing is making it sound like it's a given that he has failed by implyuing that there is a track record to pull his opinoin on when clearly there is not.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

What is the problem here? Really? POR thought enough of Telfair that they selected him at #13. It was John Nash's call, and ultimately it will fall on his shoulders. Nash chose Telfair over Al Jefferson, Snyder was NEVER really considered, and I don't see ANY other player selected after Telfair, besides Jefferson, maybe Humphries?, whom POR was considering. Both PF, BTW whom would have sat behind a YOUNG Randolph. I don't have a problem with Nash choosing a position of need (PG) over another YOUNG HS player at a position that was already filled.

Ultimately, Telfair's play will determine whether or not he was worth the 13th pick, and THAT is the bottom line. Repeatedly people have mocked his height, incorrectly I might add, and now on the basis of ONE "fan fest" game are already mocking his play? If that isn't the height of absurdity. A 19yr old kid, and you expect him to step in and dominate Damon, a veteran starting PG? Talk about placing an unrealistic label on the kid BEFORE he even plays a real game. 

If he ends up being a very good player for POR, what will you say then? Probably nothing I bet....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

what kmurph said.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

A quote from Rick Carlisle:



> “I am impressed,” says Indiana coach Rick Carlisle. “He’s strong for a kid his age, very competitive, and he gets places with the ball and makes plays. I think it’s a hell of a draft choice for (the Blazers).”


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice points Kmurph.

Interesting to note that Telfair's squad was down BIG time before he game in... and well... his squad won. When the game was close at the end he scored some points and next thing you know the game was over. Randolph seemed to appreciate getting the ball in position to score also.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Paxil,those are very encouraging comments about Sebastian !


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Who said Telfair was gonna start this year. I guess that means Livingston aka The Rail Man was a bad pick to, because he can't do a thing against other PG's to huh? Nash even said this guy is gonna take a year to 3 years to be able to seriously contribute. So anything he can do good against Damon or Nick should be positive. This guy is 18, and most likely better than you so get off his back.
> 
> BFreak.


I give up, who said that? We're judging Telfair's ability to compete in the NBA. Nobody said 'he sucks, he'll never be any good'. That's not what this is about, it's determining how Telfair will perform this year against NBA talent.

You think Sebastian Telfair is a better basketball player than me? Seriously?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> ... what teams were trying to trade up to get Telfair? I haven't seen any quotes or specifics about that.
> ...


I recall some reports of interest from Boston. The rumor was that they were considering picking him up with something like the 17th pick? (I'm guessing about where they picked and too lazy to research it right now.)

Question for you, tlong: *If* Telfair turns out to be the "next John Stockton" or some such (as some are claiming he may well be), would you say you've been more wrong about Telfair and his "upside" or management and their research?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Like who?
> ...


I heard Minnesota and San Antonio were both trying to trade up for him. Think about how great that would have been for the wolves. Sit Telfair behind Cassell and Hudson. With Ebi already there learning. While you go about your winning ways.

There was also talk of teams trading down like the Cavs and picking up a few extra picks and Telfair.

From all the so-called experts talking, I didn't expect the Heat to take Dorrell Wright off the board over Nelson either. But that's what happened. The middle of that draft is all high schoolers, bam bam bam. It wouldn't have suprised me to see Telfair get taken in that mix. 

You can sit and argue about where a guy was taken all day, but at the end of the day it's about getting your guy. Let Telfair worry about justifying the 13th pick. I think he can handle it.

I really liked Portland's draft. I think time will show they had a big draft.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Great post futuristxen. There is no player that was available at 13 I would have rather picked. At the time, I wasn't sure, but he has shown he is the media friendly, always smiling, and not to mention great passing, ankle breaking quick, floor leader that the Blazers REALLY needed. I would like to see anyone's list of players they would have rather taken at 13, then the list of players that other teams would have taken to leave Bassy for us at 22. I just don't think you can show me 8 picks between 13 and 22 that teams would have rather had than Telfair. 

My confidence is in Telfair. Maybe it's time to quit second guessing every move that's made and not made, and be supportive fans that root for a great and up and comming team and for the roster they have. This seems like something that I don't see much anymore for Portland. Just trust that our GMs aren't bumbling idiots, and know what they are doing. They have proved that to me.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Just a quick comment aimed mainly towards TLONG...

Keep in mind that be it good or bad, most draft choices these days are based on potential rather than immediate gratification. Almost every good to great player that I can think of took a couple years before becoming anything above mediocre.

On top of that, I would futhur argue that ALL high school draft picks are based on potential rather than immediate impact. Even King James is expected to vastly improve before Cleveland will truely be happy. And no one is comparing Telfair to Lebron in terms of anything.

It's totally ridiculous to base a rookie's future or draft position on essentially one week of NBA training camp or his performance against a good (albeit one I can't stand) veteran, more physically mature player.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> 
> 
> I recall some reports of interest from Boston. The rumor was that they were considering picking him up with something like the 17th pick? (I'm guessing about where they picked and too lazy to research it right now.)
> ...


If Telfair turns out to be one of the top 10 point guards in the league I will of course admit I was wrong about his potential. I still will believe the Blazers should have drafted him at #22 though.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

give the guy a break damn it! He is like 5-11 and the youngest pg in the nba ALONG WITH LIVINGSTON WHOS LIKE 6-7. Telfair is gonna need a little time, but he prove in the next 2 years why he was picked so high to lead the trailblazers.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I have never seen more negativity about a kid who has never played a second on the NBA court.

Think about it.

Of all the players picked in the draft,year after year,only a tiny
percent are even in the running to be good/great players.
And guys are needing him to be in the top 10 of point guards to be a sucess?????

Do you remember when young Steve Nash took the court for the first time?? He was hoooorible.
I can remember watching young Gary Payton play as a senior
thinking that he was going to be really good !
I had the same feeling about young Randolph Childress also.

Look how they turned out..

Please,even if he isn't that good out of the gates give him a chance.
It's not like he is stepping into a well oiled team either.

Bring back my two favorites,
Bobby Hurley and Spud Webb.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> If Telfair turns out to be one of the top 10 point guards in the league I will of course admit I was wrong about his potential. I still will believe the Blazers should have drafted him at #22 though.


Okay but, let's say the Blazers, as they claim, saw something in him that "no one else saw." That's basically what you're saying -- that they were willing to gamble on this diamond in the rough because of what they say -- but they then had to either grab him at 13 or gamble that no one else was seeing what they were. By the draft date it was pretty well publicized that the Blazers were interested in Telfair. What if that sparked other teams to quietly look further into Telfair. After all, this is the same team that got it right in at least two other recent cases with O'Neal and Randolph. There are surprise picks every year. And as someone else pointed out recently, Drexler was a 14th pick and wound up a top 50 player. With that, how many "surer bets" go in the top ten of every draft, with only a handful of them lasting more than five or six years in the league?

We may just have to agree to disagree but, *if* the Blazers were as confident as they've claimed about Telfair, I can't blame them at all for taking him where they did, regardless of the sort of player Telfair actually becomes. They've seen something and decided to swing for the fences in hopes that this guy can be the face and leadership for the team for a decade or more. Better that than a "safer" pick with less potential, imo, given where the team is now.


----------

